# Anastasia - blondes, hübsches Girl (14 HQ-pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (13 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Anastasia*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## AMUN (13 Nov. 2006)

Das ist ein sehr schöner Gürtel den sie da trägt… sehr hübsch  




:thx: für die Blonde Versuchung :3dlechz:


----------



## Emcee (13 Nov. 2006)

Das scheint mir definitiv ein Keuschheitsgürtel zu sein.  Danke für die Dame.


----------



## Muli (13 Nov. 2006)

Ob sie schon bemerkt hat, dass ein Zwergenpanther an Ihrem Rücken hochklettert? 
Super Bilder! Danke dir Tobi!


----------



## rise (13 Nov. 2006)

Sagt mal guckt ihr alle auf den Gürtel und auf den Rücken... 
Ich geb zu guck auch ma woanders hin aber jedem da seine..

Auf jeden Fall Schöner Post...danke für die Bilder.........:thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Nov. 2006)

rise schrieb:


> Sagt mal guckt ihr alle auf den Gürtel und auf den Rücken...
> Ich geb zu guck auch ma woanders hin aber jedem da seine..
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Schöner Post...danke für die Bilder.........:thumbup:



Dabei habe ich die Bilder wo DU hinschaust eigentlich aussortiert!!!
ICH habe ja noch bessere gesehen!!!  

Liebe Grüße 
Tobi


----------



## marc32 (17 Sep. 2008)

Tobi hat immer sexy Blondienen, danke!!!


----------



## armin (20 Sep. 2008)

Die sind wirklich toll, kein Star aber für mich der absolute Hammer


----------



## cookie.me (23 Sep. 2008)

klasse bilder


----------



## lebaron (23 Sep. 2008)

Wow, heiße Frau!!!


----------



## congo64 (5 Jan. 2011)

frag mich was der Gürtel so hält....


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2011)

teuflisch gute Aufnahmen


----------

